# Scottish wild cats more endangered than tigers



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Scottish Wildcat Association, conserving Scotland's critically endangered wild cat

I found this out quite recently and it made me really sad. Everyone knows Tigers, Orangutans, Rhinos etc. are endangered but how many people know and/or care that species that are closer to home are in a worse state than these well known species?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people didn't even know about the Scottish wildcat tbf.
Places are helping to repopulate with breeding programs and such.
Wingham wildlife park in Kent, if anyone is around there you should go check it out, currently have a breeding program set up and it's a pretty great place too, wide selection of animals and surprisingly a large number of reptiles considering.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I knew they were declining, but didnt realise it was that bad!

They are pretty cool animals, their cry sounds like a crying human baby. . .


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mrkeda said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people didn't even know about the Scottish wildcat tbf.
> Places are helping to repopulate with breeding programs and such.
> Wingham wildlife park in Kent, if anyone is around there you should go check it out, currently have a breeding program set up and it's a pretty great place too, wide selection of animals and surprisingly a large number of reptiles considering.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


The problem is the genetics of most SWC in captivity are untested or are poorly rated due to hybridisation with moggies. 

There is currently NO REPOPULATION due to this fact.

The only person who can actually test the genetics through DNA sampling is Dr Paul O'Donaghue who I work with.

Its Paul who is leading the conservation program


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

slippery42 said:


> The problem is the genetics of most SWC in captivity are untested or are poorly rated due to hybridisation with moggies.
> 
> There is currently NO REPOPULATION due to this fact.
> 
> ...


Did you mean no repopulating? 

So are they just saying that they're trying to help then? 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people didn't even know about the Scottish wildcat tbf.
> Places are helping to repopulate with breeding programs and such.
> Wingham wildlife park in Kent, if anyone is around there you should go check it out, currently have a breeding program set up and it's a pretty great place too, wide selection of animals and surprisingly a large number of reptiles considering.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


 
Hadn't heard of Wingham wildlife park, it looks pretty good from the website and not that far away 

I have seen captive wild cats but I'm not 100% where it was


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Scottish Wildcats are quite well represented in a good few wildlife parks.
Wildwood, Lympne and apparently Wingham in Kent, New Forest and Its sister park in Derbyshire,are ones I know and have photographed as well as the British Wildlife Centre in Surrey, and im guessing a few others too!!

The problem as said already is they need to be DNA tested to get the purest bloodlines to give the cats the best chance of survival.
Many in captivity i fear, will be hybrids, and once Paul has the DNA results then the work can really begin to save these lovely feisty cats


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't believe it personally. I've nearly ran over a Scottish wildcat, but I've never nearly ran over a tiger.


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> The problem is the genetics of most SWC in captivity are untested or are poorly rated due to hybridisation with moggies.
> 
> There is currently NO REPOPULATION due to this fact.
> 
> ...


This is why "moggies" should top the list with that new invasive species bill!
Somehow doubt they'll ever feature!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

samurai said:


> I have seen captive wild cats but I'm not 100% where it was


I don't know whereabouts in Sussex you are, but was it The British Wildlife Centre in Surrey - it's very close to the sussex border?? They have a captive wildcat breeding programme going on there as well.

I posted a link to their website about the critical stage they were at quite a few years ago, but it would have gone into Domestic because this Wildlife section didn't exist then


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Reaper941 said:


> I don't believe it personally. I've nearly ran over a Scottish wildcat, but I've never nearly ran over a tiger.


 
I nearly ran over a stoat bur I never nearly ran over you:2thumb:


----------

